# TAFE or University -Comp Network Studies



## Lnkozsty (Jan 3, 2010)

Difference between Studying in TAFE & in University?, Advantages / Disadvantages.
I am interested to gain more practical knowledge in Computer Network / Network Security.
( Example like Cisco, Juniper , Wireless LAN, Security etc).
During my search for university for the above subject , i have found that subjects in TAFE institutions are offering more or similar to what i am interested to study.

Kindly advice me, should i select University or TAFE for Computer Network or Network Security?
If TAFE Institute, then which TAFE Institute is good computer Network studies? Normally how many years of studies ( Full Time)?
If University , then which university is good for computer network studies?


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

TAFE is fine, cheaper and you can use credit to transfer over to universityunder AQF AQF > Home, plus various good private colleges do same as TAFE with more entry points e.g. April and September.


----------

